# International Travel



## fjohn56 (Apr 14, 2002)

I was just wondering; what do you have to go through to travel Internationally with a class "A" M/H? Canada, Mexico, and places South? What about Europe and those countries? Asia?
How would one go about checking this out? Please reply soonest. Thanks, All..............
  I would have thought that more people would have answered this.....

Edited by - fjohn56 on Aug 28 2002  10:19:38 AM


----------



## fjohn56 (Apr 19, 2002)

International Travel

quote:
I was just wondering; what do you have to go through to travel Internationally with a class "A" M/H? Canada, Mexico, and places South? What about Europe and those countries? Asia?
How would one go about checking this out? Please reply soonest. Thanks, All..............
 I guess no one has thought about this? Or, too much to contemplate? I know there would be shipping fees, and I would have to get an International Drivers License.
 Does anyone know what else I would have to do ?


----------

